# teTeX ja tavutus [ratkaistu]

## N.N

Onko kukaan onnistunut saamaan suomalaisen tavutuksen toimimaan teTeXissä? Olen ajanut texconfig -komennon ja kohta 

```
finnish    fi8hypth.tex
```

 ei ole kommenteissa language.dat -tiedostossa. Lisäksi lataan babelin suomen säännöt LaTex-dokumentin alussa:

```
\documentclass[a4paper,12pt, finnish]{article}

\usepackage[finnish]{babel}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
```

Kun käännän dokumentin Kilellä, niin tulee oheinen varoitus ja tavutus on vähän mitä sattuu.

```
/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/finnish.ldf:0: No hyphenation patterns were loaded for(babel) the language `Finnish'(babel) I will use the patterns loaded for \language=0 instead.
```

Last edited by N.N on Mon May 07, 2007 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Flammie

Toimii mulla, sanan toimii joillain arvoilla, nimittäin tavutusvirheitä ainakin tieteellisissä teksteissä tulee harmittavan usein. TeX-asetukseni ovat UTF-8:aa, mutta muuten saman laiset:

```

\documentclass[a4paper,12pt,titlepage]{report}

\usepackage[finnish]{babel}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc} % Tai utf8

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

```

Muistaakseni en edes uusimmalla asennuksella suorittanut mitään erillissäätöjä, vaan nämä toimivat suoraan. TeTeX on toki versiota 3 nyt, ja utf8 on se koodaus, mutta utf8x toimii yliopiston vehkeillä.

----------

## N.N

Kiitos vastauksesta Flammie,

kun asensin latex-unicode -paketin niin babelin varoitus suomenkielen tavutuksesta poistui ja tavutus on jo huomattavasti parempaa.

----------

## Zarhan

Ensimmäinen asia mitä latexin kanssa tekee on että tavutus väännetään pois päältä. Olkoon vaikka kuinka "suomenkielinen", oikeasti se lopputulos on aika karmea.

----------

